# Natural Hyung



## Makalakumu (Nov 28, 2007)

What is the coolest place you have ever done a hyung?


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 28, 2007)

Mine was right here...





 
This was in New Zealand in front of the Franz Josef Glacier in a rain forest at a spot called Peter's Pool.  It's not the best hyung I've ever done, but of course I was doing it on a three inch rail.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Nov 28, 2007)

Wow nice...that's balance. I'm not sure if I could even do that well in that position.

Sometimes, when it's nice out, I'll do hyung out on the grassy areas on campus, in the shade of the huge oak trees. Or I'll use the side yard of my house. That's about it, I guess. I think it'd be cool to be way up high in the mountains doing hyung, though.


----------



## agemechanic03 (Nov 29, 2007)

I haven't done a Hyung anywhere "cool" as per say, but I have done it in my chemical warfare gear and flack vest and kevlar helmet if that helps any.


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 29, 2007)

agemechanic03 said:


> I haven't done a Hyung anywhere "cool" as per say, but I have done it in my chemical warfare gear and flack vest and kevlar helmet if that helps any.


 
That's awesome, actually!  Seeing that would be reminiscent of Frank Herbert's Saurdakaur in Dune!


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 29, 2007)

JT_the_Ninja said:


> Wow nice...that's balance. I'm not sure if I could even do that well in that position.
> 
> Sometimes, when it's nice out, I'll do hyung out on the grassy areas on campus, in the shade of the huge oak trees. Or I'll use the side yard of my house. That's about it, I guess. I think it'd be cool to be way up high in the mountains doing hyung, though.


 
I did hyung all of the time on campus and got quite a few weird looks.  Oh well.  When you gotta work out, you gotta work out.

Some other places...on the beach, in a canoe with no thwarts (now that takes balance because you have to stay right over the keel or you'll be swimming), in a river in chest waders (michaeledward would think that I'm such a dork for that).


----------



## Chizikunbo (Nov 29, 2007)

I would have to say it was Naehanji on a cliff overlooking something like a 200 ft drop in the haha tonka state park here in Missouri ;-)


----------



## Danzer (Dec 1, 2007)

During a Seminar in Flagstaff, a bunch of us headed up in the hills for a workout. Nothing like doing your forms at high elevation on uneven ground.


----------



## crushing (Dec 1, 2007)

No places so exciting as the others mentioned yet.  A couple times we've had class on the beach of Lake Michigan to do hyung in soft beach sand and then in Lake Michigan.  Soft sand and rushing waves really add a dimension to doing hyung making for an even more demanding workout.


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 2, 2007)

Crushing, I've got some vid around here of attempting to do a hyung in Lake Superior when the water is only 45 degrees.  Um, that didn't work so well...


----------



## mjd (Dec 2, 2007)

5 years ago on the sandy beach at Ocean City, Maryland, we face the ocean in the edge of the surf as the sun was setting, it was the coolest thing. Very beautiful.


----------

